# Something Old and Something New-2.5 Metaframe & 5 gal Riparium



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

This was supposed to be two Metaframe tanks, but the 5 gal leaks, so presently using a regular five gal for the riparium. I am looking into getting it repaired though. I started getting them set up this week. I still have a lamp that should be delivered today, more plants and the fish should be here next week.
Here is what I have so far~


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

top down


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here's the new light


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)




----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Fixed the five gallon!:-D


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice your fish will love their home


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

What kind of sand do you use?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Tabby. Lilyth, I usually use estes white sand, so that is what I ordered. But this company sent me something called aqua terra. I asked them why in an e-mail. They said it is made by the same company and also safe for fw.{I also looked it up and confirmed that} I actually like it better than the estes sand I am used to. With the estes sand I had to soak it in a bucket for several days to get it to stop floating. This is much finer and sunk right to the bottom without issue. It gets a little cloudy for a day and that's it. A warning though, it is a painstaking process to keep it looking nice.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

looks good~ You're inspiring me to set up that zoomed terarrium gathering dust in my room XD


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I gave up on my sand looking nice a long time ago. The shrimp burrow in it and kick the soil underneath on top of it. I just say it looks "natural" lol!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

from tonight





new growth up top




stay tuned for more plants,including some bucephalandras..


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

new pics

bucephalandras







[/url]


Still working on this one. Not real crazy about it yet. I am trying to come up with a way to hide the heater.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Ohhh seeing this makes me want to change to sand now... I love my marbles but I want to be able to plant in the substrate... I can't win! Betta forums are dangerous! LOL


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you. LOL on the forums being dangerous. You are so right!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you know anyone in or near Culpepper, VA, who could pick it up for you (and he doesn't want an arm and a leg) there's a guy on the planted tank who has a 75 gallon metaframe to trade or sell.

It's in the RAOK section and his name is secuono.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, but I am liking the nanos, have my 90 gal, and that is enough for me with everything else..7 birds, a bunny, a dog, and a very understanding & tolerant husband.;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're more than welcome.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Update pics











I have some more trellis plants coming


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

New tank just set up yesterday. I am not sure where this one will go, but I do have some seiryu on the way for it.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

wow, those are amazing tanks! and a gorgeous plakat too. what's that small reddish fern-looking plant in your older steel frame tank? i don't think i've seen it before.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much. I think you are talking about the mermaid weed. Very cool plant, a bit hard to find.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice. People like you make me jealous. ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Aww, thank you!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Change #1:mrgreen:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wow, those metaframes bring back memories! Slate bottoms, right? Of course back in the day my tanks never looked so beautiful! I had plastic plants and multi-colored gravel with a floss and charcoal filter bubbling in the corner :lol:


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, these have the slate. Which presents a problem if they leak. Silicone does not stick to slate. These were made with a tar like substance.I lucked out on fixing the five gallon with just plain hot water.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

what plant do you have growing in the middle of your smaller tank??


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Good morning. Which smaller tank, the one next to the five gal., or the new one?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

The one next to the larger one haha sorry


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I think maybe you might be talking about the one with the reddish tinge that looks like little palm trees? If so that is mermaid weed. Not an easy keeper, and a bit tough to find.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Ok thank you. Looks awesome but I think I'll stick with something a little easier to maintain haha


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I will be rescaping this tank again. Just got in some seiryu stone & Anubias sp white.{snow white/ghost}


keepsmiling said:


> Change #1:mrgreen:


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Rescape # 2


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

update pics


----------



## Lucubration (Jul 7, 2013)

That's awesome! I really like the way the lighter colored sand looks.

Are you planning on keeping any interesting critters in your riparium other than your betta? I have the bare bones of one and some plants to use in it, but from what I read most of the animals I would like to keep in there would happily climb out and dry up on the floor (shrimp, crabs, etc). Maybe I need to DIY a taller screen enclosure to sit on top?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I have never had a problem with shrimp crawling out of an open top aquarium. And the water is so low in a riparium, I do not see it happening. I do have a couple bumble bee nerites, and want a couple more. But basically just a betta in each. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Update pics of the new tank
{the little piece of foil is there to prevent the water 'popping' at the surface, until I can come up with a better solution}


----------

